# 4th River Music Fest 2017



## ThatDrunkGuy (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey all if you can make it to Pittsburgh this weekend you won't want to miss this!








4th River Music Collective Presents:
4th RIVER MUSIC FEST 2017

Friday June 16th - Sunday June 18th
OWL Hollow in Hazelwood - Pittsburgh, PA

Pre-order Ticket: $20 for the whole weekend!
(Pre-order information below)
Proceeds go to the touring bands, expenses, and donations to the O.W.L. Non Profit to help with expenses for the property (garden supplies, raising chickens, water sources, etc)

Music! Food! Art! Poetry! Workshops! Zines! Sideshows! Fire Performance! Good Folks! 


--------PLEASE READ GUIDLINES LISTED BELOW-------
(at the bottom of this event page)

MUSIC LINE-UP:
==============

Out of Towners:

Mama's Broke (Canada)
Rail Yard Ghosts (USA)
Breaking Glass (NYC)
Erica Russo (Asheville, NC)
Ricky Steece (NOLA)
Endless Mike (Johnstown, PA)
Nomad Mountain Outlaws (USA)
Spud Bugs (USA)
Jocose Bird (NOLA)
#Trashhags Tradhaggis (USA)
Michael Character (Boston)
Roaming Bear (Waukegan, IL)
Mud Guppies (Philly)
River Bucket (Missouri)
Canadian Waves (Columbus, OH)
Chessie and the Kittens (DuBois, PA)
Cowabunga Breakfast (DuBois, PA)
Rent Strike (USA)
Conor Brendan and the Wild Hunt (USA)

Locals: 

The Hills and the Rivers
Cousin Boneless
The Jack of Spades
Rue
Lawn Care
Afro Yaqui Collective
Mayday Marching Band
Sikes and the New Violence
Trash Bag
Childlike Empress
Shelf Life Trio
Colin and the Crows
Stolen Stitches
Joey Molinaro
Mara Yaffee
The Ghostwrite
Smokey Bellows
Average Joey
Crisp Lake
Jonny NOS
My Yr An Odd Fellow
Jess Vaughan
Clairvoyage
52hz
Rowan Erikson
Angela Morelli
Kasey Fusco
Earthworm
Tiolet Professor
Nick Hagen
Dog Years
Ukelele Sky

POETRY
=========

Stephen Lin
Asa 
Karla Lamb
Faith Hersey
Brittney Chantele
Brenna Gallagher
Joey Schuller
Chris Blake
Alex Theus

OTHER STUFF!
===============

- Know Your Rights (When Dealing with Police) Training
- Permaculture / Herbal Medicines Workshop
- Free Store / Clothing Swap
- Book Drive
- Open Mic
- Zine Disto

TICKETS
========

$20 PRE-ORDER TICKET:
- Comes with 4th River Music Collective Sticker & Compilation CD
- Includes Ticket to all 3 days of the fest and camping!
- Helps us with funding preparations to the Fest
To Pre-Order :
- Send $20 via PayPal to [email protected]
- Type a note on the PayPal Transaction with the following info:
- FULL NAME
- Mailing Address (if you like your ticket to be mailed to you)
- Email Address
- Your Confirmation Number will be emailed to you, and will correspond to the number on your ticket. 
- If you'd like to pick your ticket at the fest, just have your confirmation number and pick up your ticket at the Donation Table

$25 4TH RIVER FEST PASS:
- Purchasing this pass at the fest will get you entry and camping for the whole weekend

$10 DAY PASS
- This pass can be purchased at the fest and gets you entry to the fest for one day

DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED AND ARE MUCH APPRECIATED
Organizers of this fest put in a lot of work and help to make sure it goes smoothly, and do not get paid. We are rasing money for donation and to pay the touring bands, so any additional donations are greatly apprecitated

IF YOU CANNOT AFFORD THE FEST:
Please message the Collective Page, or comment on this event page, and we can find a volenteer job for ya. You will have specific responsablitites and tasks!

~~~DETAILS AND GUIDELINES~~~~
=================================

FOOD:
We will do our best to provide food for this festival, but bringing a potluck dish to share is GREATLY APPRECIATED and HIGHLY ENCOURAGED


BRING PLENTY OF WATER!
Hydration is key

BOOZE:
The fest will be BYOB, if you want to bring some drinks, that's cool. But, if you are visably too drunk, we will call you a cab and send you away. DO NOT be a jag. DO NOT ruin it for everyone else. There will be a designated area in the back for booze, the rest of the space will be alcohol free.

Underage drinking WILL NOT be tolerated. We'll check yr ID Na't. Don't drink if you're under 21! You will be kicked out of the Fest. NO EXCEPTIONS

CAMPING:
Overnight camping will be allowed at and around the OWL Hollow for the fest. We're hosting lots of folks, so if you're planning on staying bring your own gear for overnight outdoor sleeping. Friday, Saturday, and Sunday only. You're not allowed to live in the OWL Hallow's backyard.

PARKING:
DO NOT park on Nansen street. This block is reserved for bands loading in and out ONLY. If you're not in a band, please find parking elsewhere in the neighborhood. Please Carpool as much as possible so we don't overflood Hazelwood with parking troubles and liberal bumper stickers. 

DOGS:
Dogs are welcomed at the Fest to frolic around and enjoy themselves. However, there will be a lot of other dogs, so please only bring your dog if they are friendly with humans and other dogs! We don't want any dog fights or anyone to get hurt. If you bring a dog, and you see some dog poop, PICK IT UP, regardless if your dog did it or not!

THE SPACE:
This festival will happen at OWL Hallow - 10 Nansen st - in Hazelwood neighborhood of Pittsburgh, PA. THIS IS A HOUSE AND PEOPLE LIVE HERE! Don't go inside unless given permisson from a resident. There will be signage and roped off areas to guide ya'll. Please respect this space as if you are a guest at someone's home. Respect the neighbors and the neighborhood. If you disrepect these rules you will be kicked out of the fest, NO EXCEPTIONS. OWL hallow is not very hadicapped accessible, so if you need accomidations please feel free to message or comment the collective and we will do our best to make sure you can enjoy the fest! There will be trash and recycling, don't throw yr junk all around.


4th River Music Collective:
https://4thrivermusiccollective.bandcamp.com/


----------

